# Christian Bodybuilders stand up!



## Streetdisciple (Nov 14, 2004)

I was just wondering how many believers in Christ who happen to be bodybuilders there are out there.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Man, you came to the wrong bodybuilding forum.  _


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Man, you came to the wrong bodybuilding forum.  _




lmao....what a great reply.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey I am.  Amen


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2004)

lol what a dumb thread


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2004)

where my islamic jihad bodybuilders at?


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> where my islamic jihad bodybuilders at?



ROFL


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> where my islamic jihad bodybuilders at?


_Yeah  _


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2004)

i was jokin by the way..i dont follow islam in case u were wonderin


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> i was jokin by the way..i dont follow islam in case u were wonderin


 thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 14, 2004)

i think i'm christian


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i think i'm christian


since when?


----------



## Du (Nov 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey I am.  Amen


  Me too.


----------



## bracewater (Nov 14, 2004)

Me too


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Man, you came to the wrong bodybuilding forum.  _



Amen.  Check out ABC bodybuilding if you want a group of narrow minded preachers to post with.


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 14, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Me too.



Me Three  

And I'm proud to be Christian


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 14, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> where my islamic jihad bodybuilders at?


They cant come out yet until ramadamamama is over.


----------



## supertech (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Nov 14, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> where my islamic jihad bodybuilders at?


Fallujah


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 14, 2004)

http://www.davepalumbo.com/middleeast/middle2.jpg


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 14, 2004)

Right Here


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> http://www.davepalumbo.com/middleeast/middle2.jpg


haha good shit mayne


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 14, 2004)

I am devout atheist, but not commie.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 14, 2004)

I worship the girl in Oaks signature


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 15, 2004)

I am.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 15, 2004)

I am proud to be a Christian.  

but I'm hardly a bodybuilder, come to think of it I only come here out of habit now.  I barely work out these days since I've been in college


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> Me Three
> 
> And I'm proud to be Christian


Me four 
I was actually a youth pastor for about 5yrs


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

I am a born again Christian (but backsliding with my brakes on! ) Forgive the others, they know no better.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 15, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Amen.  Check out ABC bodybuilding if you want a group of narrow minded preachers to post with.



I registered at ABC a while ago, and made one or two posts, but when I realized the religious slant to the forum, I backed off and even deleted it from my Favorites.  

I feel that if you are religious and of deep faith, it's a personal matter that you don't go bellowing like a tuba.  Yes, Jesus did say to let your light shine forth, but by actions, not words.  He also said that when you pray or fast, do it in secret, so that God who sees in secret, will reward in secret.

Btw, this is probably one of the most stupid threads in all Iternetdom.  Or in this case, Internetdumb.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 15, 2004)

Any Hindu bodybuilders?  C'mon, stand up and be counted!  Buddhists?  Jews for Jesus?  Mormons?  Wiccans!? 

  OK, here I am... Eastern Orthodox Christian Buddhist Hindu.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

I think the funniest part of it all is that while some of the posts on this thread are calling us dumb or the whole post dumb... which doesn't make any sense b/c it was a positive clean post, you guys will be the ignorant immature people to come here and post where it isn't even relevant to your beliefs. You can call us "Christians" whatever but we are not the ones making a joke out of a rather simple thread.  Just goes to prove the lack of kind words. 

I also remember the post asking who WAS a christian and not who WASN'T. Why is it you are so defensive and sensitive to a christians faith that you come to a thread of happiness and make a cowardly post when it wasn't meant to be debateful.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 15, 2004)

All this new evangelism and wearing of religion on your sleeve and being Christian and somehow superior (because that IS how it comes across) is obnoxious and offensive.  Simple as that.  You live it, you don't broadcast it.  Actions speak louder than words.  So what if you're a Christian bodybuilder?  Wtf does Christianity (or any religion, to be fair) have to do with bodybuilding?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> All this new evangelism and wearing of religion on your sleeve and being Christian and somehow superior (because that IS how it comes across) is obnoxious and offensive. Simple as that. You live it, you don't broadcast it. Actions speak louder than words. So what if you're a Christian bodybuilder? Wtf does Christianity (or any religion, to be fair) have to do with bodybuilding?


Nobody was broadcasting anything. The gentlemen who made the thread was simply curious. Why are you here if you don't like this thread? I am not the one angry here. Obviously you have some personal issues against the faith or something. Nobody was preaching. He asked a yes or no question. Nobody went into their beliefs or asked you to change yours so you being offended is at the expense of yourself.


----------



## Streetdisciple (Nov 15, 2004)

I asked a very simple question, and basically expected to get flamed (for numerous reasons).  It's good to see there's Believers in the bodybuilding world.  If your not a Believer in Christ, but instead a believer in something else, that's cool that you would stand up and say so.  It's a great thing that we have the freedom to believe whatever we want to.  Personally, I'd rather put my faith in a Risen Saviour who rose from the dead, than a dead fat guy still buried.  It's kinda ironic that bodybuilders would put faith and trust in a buried fat guy, LOL!

Im a Believer, and im not superior to anyone.  God's the only one who's superior, were all equal.  If I come across differently than that, im sorry you feel that way.  Have a blessed and great day.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

I agree. It is disturbing that we are the outcast yet this was meant to be a very friendly post and the only reason it ended up not being is become some people had to ruine it with there opinions of us. It's just silly to do that IMO.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 15, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Nobody was broadcasting anything. The gentlemen who made the thread was simply curious. Why are you here if you don't like this thread? I am not the one angry here. Obviously you have some personal issues against the faith or something. Nobody was preaching. He asked a yes or no question. Nobody went into their beliefs or asked you to change yours so you being offended is at the expense of yourself.



I didn't say _*HE*_ was broadcasting.  It was a general comment.  I just don't understand why people have to advertise their religion, or be *ASKED* to advertise their religion.  That's _*A*_ problem I have with it.  For the rest of the problems I have with it, read my post again.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

Well why don't you do like the rest of us do... as in political threads, religious threads, sexual threads or even bodybuilding threads... if you don't like the topic or discussion pass along and post somewhere else. This was just a pointless place to voice how you dislike us stating our religion. If it was a debateful topic then fine. I am not going to debate with you. I like to stay away from those type of threads as they go nowhere. I was glad to see the post just b/c it was common ground interests I have with others of this forum... Not to mention I learned that a lot of members I have interacted with for quite sometime share similar interests an views with me. With having said all that, take care


----------



## cdawg (Nov 15, 2004)

Christianity seems to be a very sensitive subject to many of you...why is that?
Minotaur, you seem to be especially bothered by this, and claim that certain items of the Christian faith offend you, such as the literal "wearing of religion on your sleeve". People who like beer, wear that advertisement; people where establishment advertisements on shirts and hats...what is so wrong with a Christian wearing something that shows where there allegiance lies?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> All this new evangelism and wearing of religion on your sleeve and being Christian and somehow superior (because that IS how it comes across) is obnoxious and offensive. Simple as that. You live it, you don't broadcast it. Actions speak louder than words. So what if you're a Christian bodybuilder? Wtf does Christianity (or any religion, to be fair) have to do with bodybuilding?


We could ask that about the 10000 other posts on here but I still enjoy them all. That is why this is an open forum which means any topic last time I checked. Just because this is a body building site doesn't mean 110% of all discussions have to be diet or training related. I have built some awesome friendships with many members through non training related discussions and to make the matter even better they are a fellow body builder which is enlightening to the friendship.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 15, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> what is so wrong with a Christian wearing something that shows where there allegiance lies?



Because evangelical Christians, the so called born agains   are getting obnoxious and have an air of superiority that I find obnoxious.  Like I said before, religion and religious belief are personal matters.  Keep it to yourself.

Now, that's _*my*_ belief.  In the same way you can crow about your "being saved", I can call your bullshit.

And by the way, to dispel the ignorance, Buddhists don't believe in a 'dead fat guy'.  Buddha is not God, and never claimed to be.  He simply found a right way of living.  Buddishm is not a religion, it is a way of life.  Christianity is not a religion either, it is supposed to be a way of life.  

Well, whatever...


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 15, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Because evangelical Christians, the so called born agains   are getting obnoxious and have an air of superiority that I find obnoxious.  Like I said before, religion and religious belief are personal matters.  Keep it to yourself.
> 
> Now, that's _*my*_ belief.  In the same way you can crow about your "being saved", I can call your bullshit...



I find it interesting that you can crow about anything
you want BUT a Christian has to keep their faith
secret and just so you know, being saved doesn't mean that
I'm without fault, it means that I'm forgiven....

If you have a problem with us voicing our opinion
or as you say BROADCASTING our faith,
that's YOUR insecurity not mine

BTW, I don't see you bashing any other threads here that have
nothing to do with bodybuilding


----------



## cdawg (Nov 15, 2004)

Minotaur, I have to agree with you on a lot that you say. Christianity is not a religion, it is a lifestyle...a faith (which is a verb, thus Christians are supposed to live it out, although many fail to do so). And I also believe that Christians should do a lot more living their faith than just being verbal about it.
I myself am a Christian and I try my best to live it out. I, however, do not consider myself superior to anyone. I am but a servant to my Savior, Jesus Christ. I am not better than anyone else, we are all sinners (and that includes all Christians, no one is perfect). I apologize for those you have run across that seem to believe they are superior to everyone else. But, don't judge a whole on a few.
And you asked wtf does this have to do with bodybuilding...As you stated, Christians are to live it out and not broadcast it, so Christianity has to do with everything a believer does and says, including bodybuilding. We are called to live the lifestyle 24-7, not just on a Sunday and take the next week off.
But. thanks for making your concerns about Christianity vocal. It helps me to hear an outside voice and to look at my life and see where maybe I need to make some adjustments. The last thing I want to do is to run somebody away from Christ. Yet in saying this, I think we would all have to agree that someone getting beaten to hamburger meat and then murdered on a cross is some very offensive material.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 15, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that you can crow about anything
> you want BUT a Christian has to keep their faith
> secret and just so you know, being saved doesn't mean that
> I'm without fault, it means that I'm forgiven....
> ...



Yeah, OK, whatever...


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 15, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Yeah, OK, whatever...


for someone who's lifestyle is the subject of a lot of controversy, I'm suprised at your quick ridicule of Christianity.   

I can say the same thing about homosexuals "broadcasting" in their gay parade

call it Christianity Pride


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 15, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> for someone who's lifestyle is the subject of a lot of controversy, I'm suprised at your quick ridicule of Christianity.
> 
> I can say the same thing about homosexuals "broadcasting" in their gay parade
> 
> call it Christianity Pride



My lifestyle is something which you know nothing about except that it is no different than any other middle class suburban average joe's.  

Oh, btw, I haven't posted *Gay Bodybuilders Stand Up*, nor have I seen anyone else do it.  Nor am I ridiculing Christianity... after all, I *am* Christian too.  I'm ridiculing the people that call themselves Christian.  Big difference.  

Good try.  Moving right along... Next!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm a spiritual bodybuilder, I love what Jesus tried to accomplish he could be my homie.  I am also into Buddhism.  There is only ONE path to righteousness yet many *styles* of walking it.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 15, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> My lifestyle is something which you know nothing about except that it is no different than any other middle class suburban average joe's.
> 
> Oh, btw, I haven't posted *Gay Bodybuilders Stand Up*, nor have I seen anyone else do it.  Nor am I ridiculing Christianity... after all, I *am* Christian too.  I'm ridiculing the people that call themselves Christian.  Big difference.
> 
> Good try.  Moving right along... Next!


yikes   

i wasn't trying to start anything & meant nothing by that..  but like what was already said, this is first time i've ever seen you come in thread and asking what it had to do with bodybuilding. if you don't like a topic, then do as you said... move along.

people are too sensitive


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 15, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> I worship the girl in Oaks signature


lol who doesn't?


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 15, 2004)

Don't respond to the stupidity of a fool,
      you'll only look foolish yourself....


As a dog eats it's own vomit,
      so fools recycle silliness......


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 15, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> Don't respond to the stupidity of a fool,
> you'll only look foolish yourself....
> 
> 
> ...



Aptly put, I think this is a paraphrase of a passage in Proverbs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Me too.




Me three


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

_Ok, you can all sit down now. _


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> Minotaur, I have to agree with you on a lot that you say. Christianity is not a religion, it is a lifestyle...a faith (which is a verb, thus Christians are supposed to live it out, although many fail to do so). And I also believe that Christians should do a lot more living their faith than just being verbal about it.
> I myself am a Christian and I try my best to live it out. I, however, do not consider myself superior to anyone. I am but a servant to my Savior, Jesus Christ. I am not better than anyone else, we are all sinners (and that includes all Christians, no one is perfect). I apologize for those you have run across that seem to believe they are superior to everyone else. But, don't judge a whole on a few.
> And you asked wtf does this have to do with bodybuilding...As you stated, Christians are to live it out and not broadcast it, so Christianity has to do with everything a believer does and says, including bodybuilding. We are called to live the lifestyle 24-7, not just on a Sunday and take the next week off.
> But. thanks for making your concerns about Christianity vocal. It helps me to hear an outside voice and to look at my life and see where maybe I need to make some adjustments. The last thing I want to do is to run somebody away from Christ. Yet in saying this, I think we would all have to agree that someone getting beaten to hamburger meat and then murdered on a cross is some very offensive material.


Nicely put.


----------



## allpro (Nov 15, 2004)

Streetdisciple said:
			
		

> I asked a very simple question, and basically expected to get flamed (for numerous reasons). It's good to see there's Believers in the bodybuilding world. If your not a Believer in Christ, but instead a believer in something else, that's cool that you would stand up and say so. It's a great thing that we have the freedom to believe whatever we want to. Personally, I'd rather put my faith in a Risen Saviour who rose from the dead, than a dead fat guy still buried. It's kinda ironic that bodybuilders would put faith and trust in a buried fat guy, LOL!
> 
> Im a Believer, and im not superior to anyone. God's the only one who's superior, were all equal. If I come across differently than that, im sorry you feel that way. Have a blessed and great day.


great post..I am a beliver as well


----------



## allpro (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Nicely put.


i agree...well said!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I used to be a christian missionary for 4 years. Now I don't know what I believe. But I'm still a christian.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 15, 2004)

Back by popular demand:


*Finding Religion*

I was walking home one day,
Going far out of the way.
Saw this house just standing there,
These two fruitcakes getting bare.

"Jesus," screamed one of the guys,
Then I saw these weren't lies.
Looking toward the other lad,
I saw Jesus giving head.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

Max you can't be serious. This isn't the thread for that sorta thing. Not to mention that nobody here is going to find that joke good natured.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2004)

Jesus Perez and Jesus Martinez were 2 of my classmates in High School.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 15, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Max you can't be serious. This isn't the thread for that sorta thing. Not to mention that nobody here is going to find that joke good natured.


Babe, when have I ever cared what others think of my jokes/posts?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Babe, when have I ever cared what others think of my jokes/posts?


That's hardly the point. Usually your posts are entertaining in the right thread. Just for the record... I saw Bill Maher live and he made some religious jokes but when it came to Jesus or any other God directly he felt a cold from the audience and immediately curbed it just b/c it's a low blow.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

I am proud to say I am as you may have seen from some other posts.
And pony boy, if you read my post on http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38826
you would know that i am any thing but Narrow minded.
Minotaur, He also said to shout it from the roof tops.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 15, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That's hardly the point. Usually your posts are entertaining in the right thread. Just for the record... I saw Bill Maher live and he made some religious jokes but when it came to Jesus or any other God directly he felt a cold from the audience and immediately curbed it just b/c it's a low blow.


Don't take it personally, I would just as gladly insult the God/deity of any other religion, but their names are much harder to spell.


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 15, 2004)

maddog1 said:
			
		

> Aptly put, I think this is a paraphrase of a passage in Proverbs.



  That's correct....

Proverbs 26: 4   and

Proverbs 26: 11  respectively


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 15, 2004)

> Btw, this is probably one of the most stupid threads in all Iternetdom. Or in this case, Internetdumb



Why is that? Because someone was curious who else shared his same beliefs?  Its good to know who share your beliefs, because you can turn to those people during times when you want to discuss certain aspects of that belief. 

The same people who preach tolerance are intolerant of Christian beliefs.


----------



## Streetdisciple (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6
The same people who preach tolerance are intolerant of Christian beliefs.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Isn't that ironic?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> The same people who preach tolerance are intolerant of Christian beliefs.



That's all I meant by the lifestyle comment I made. 

He knew that... maybe just looking to make waves


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> IMinotaur, He also said to shout it from the roof tops.



He didn't say piss people off and get in their faces.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Why is that? Because someone was curious who else shared his same beliefs?  Its good to know who share your beliefs, because you can turn to those people during times when you want to discuss certain aspects of that belief.
> 
> The same people who preach tolerance are intolerant of Christian beliefs.



Tolerance is one thing, being obnoxious is another.  I'm tolerant of other peoples' religions and beliefs, as long as they keep them to themselves and stop pretending that they are the only ones who know about it.

Don't forget all the thousands of saints and martyrs over the past 2,000 years who gave their spiritual and physical lives over to God, and never said one word about it.

And some of you people have the audacity to go around proclaiming _*"I'm saved! I'm saved!"*_, as if you were the only one, and bothering everyone about it.  Take a lesson from the story of St. Mary of Egypt, for one... http://www.monachos.net/monasticism/mary_of_egypt/life.shtml or the story of the holy men... http://gci.gospelcom.net/dw/1999/12/13/

Maybe you might learn humility.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> That's all I meant by the lifestyle comment I made.
> 
> He knew that... maybe just looking to make waves



No, he's looking to knock some people down off their pride pedestals.  Pride is a sin, you know.  Being proud of being a Christian is a sin, ironically.

Have a nice afterlife.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Being proud of being a Christian is a sin, ironically.



No offense, but I've never heard a more ridiculouse thing in my life.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

All the monotheistic religions basically suck ass.  Give me Odin & Thor any day of the week!


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> No offense, but I've never heard a more ridiculouse thing in my life.



I guess you don't know your Seven Deadly Sins.  Pride is one of them.  Take some more bible school lessons.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> No, he's looking to knock some people down off their pride pedestals.  Pride is a sin, you know.  Being proud of being a Christian is a sin, ironically.
> 
> Have a nice afterlife.


In the world population, 1 in every 3 is Christian.

That's because people preached & spread it.. not from practicing it in private. There is no way it is a sin to be proud of it.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> I guess you don't know your Seven Deadly Sins.  Pride is one of them.  Take some more bible school lessons.


16 years of catholic education 

and I watched the move *seven*


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> In the world population, 1 in every 3 is Christian.
> 
> That's because people preached & spread it.. not from practicing it in private.



And murdered thousands of indigenous people in Christ's name.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> And murdered thousands of indigenous people in Christ's name.


what does that have to do with anything we are talking about? We're talking about whether or not it's a sin to be proud of your faith.

You're talking about mistakes the Church has made.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

Go back and read what you wrote, then read what I wrote.

And this is what I'm arguing with?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> And murdered thousands of indigenous people in Christ's name.





what's sad though, I think its WAY more than thousands...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> And murdered thousands of indigenous people in Christ's name.


They had it coming!.......damn eskimos.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Go back and read what you wrote, then read what I wrote.
> 
> And this is what I'm arguing with?


I know what you wrote. I know what I wrote.

The discussion was one whether or not being proud of your faith is a sin. I mearly stated the fact that there would not be a lot of Christians today if they all hid & worshiped in private.

I still fail to see how your "sins of the Church" hold any relevancy. The Church is NOT God. It is man-made guide to God. 

just another internet tough guy who can't keep a discussion civil.. always gotta make it ugly


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> They had it coming!.......damn eskimos.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> what's sad though, I think its WAY more than thousands...



True.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> just another internet tough guy who can't keep a discussion civil.. always gotta make it ugly



Yep, that's me.


----------



## cdawg (Nov 16, 2004)

There is a huge difference in a haughty pride and a Christ centered, humility pride. I just love how people decide to believe and bost in one verse in the Bible and yet miss so many others.
It is true, God detests (hates) an arrogant pride (i.e. Proverbs 8:13).
But, in James 1:9 we are told that "the brother in humble circumstances ought to take pride in his high position."
Galatians 6 also discusses taking pride in doing good for others...lifting a fellow brother up.
This type of pride is not a sin. It becomes a sin when it is "hey look at me and what I did", instead of reflecting Christ in our actions and speech.

We cannot take the part of the Bible we want to and ignore the rest. One must believe it all from cover to cover. Not that we will understand all the mysteries of it, but must accept it as the authoritative, inspired Word of God.

And sharing one's faith is not being intolerant, rude or prideful. It is showing love, concern and passion for someone who may be lost and in need of Jesus Christ. Many may not do a great job at, and many seem overbearing...I will agree, but for the most part people do it for the love and concern of others.


----------



## Julz (Nov 16, 2004)

Count me as well...

If more people lived their beliefs rather than preached them, there's be no need to preach them. Most people have no idea how to talk to others about religion, so they go overboard. Patience is a virtue...


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> There is a huge difference in a haughty pride and a Christ centered, humility pride. I just love how people decide to believe and bost in one verse in the Bible and yet miss so many others.
> It is true, God detests (hates) an arrogant pride (i.e. Proverbs 8:13).
> But, in James 1:9 we are told that "the brother in humble circumstances ought to take pride in his high position."
> Galatians 6 also discusses taking pride in doing good for others...lifting a fellow brother up.
> ...




That's all i was saying. You can't use blanket the term pride over sin. It all depends on your intent.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Yep, that's me.


you sound proud.. sinner!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Does that mean that you all believe that there's a big red fucker somewhere out there w/ horns and a pitchfork, just dying to get at your asses?  And if so, will your faith really keep Minotaur at bay?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Does that mean that you all believe that there's a big red fucker somewhere out there w/ horns and a pitchfork, just dying to get at your asses?  And if so, will your faith really keep Minotaur at bay?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

Why do Christians come across the way they do??
The God we believe tells us he is the one, true and *only* God, Our Savior says he is the *only* way to that God and his last _*command*_ to us is "*Go* and preach the good news"
What is the good news, that everybody has a way out of going to hell.... Not a great thing to tell people "hey, by the way, your going to hell.... you MUST believe in Jesus!!" (sorry for the crass paraphrase)
Yes that does sound arrogant and narrow minded, to someone with a hard heart...

Minotour sorry if i get anything wrong cause there have been alot of posts to read, but, why do you think these guys and girls have been martyred, because they were telling people of their belief, not that "they didn't say one word about it" (read a book called Jesus Freaks)
Humility is abviously something you know nothing about, how about that fact that people have to lay down their own agendas and take up Gods will for their lives, thats humility.
Pride is only a sin if it comes from the wrong place, "Let him who boasts, boast in the Lord" I can only run around saying i'm saved because of what Christ has done for me, nothing else. I am proud to be a Christian.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you sound proud.. sinner!



I'm not proud... I'm arrogant.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Does that mean that you all believe that there's a big red fucker somewhere out there w/ horns and a pitchfork, just dying to get at your asses?  And if so, will your faith really keep Minotaur at bay?



Good one.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Why do Christians come across the way they do??
> The God we believe tells us he is the one, true and *only* God, Our Savior says he is the *only* way to that God and his last _*command*_ to us is "*Go* and preach the good news"
> What is the good news, that everybody has a way out of going to hell.... Not a great thing to tell people "hey, by the way, your going to hell.... you MUST believe in Jesus!!" (sorry for the crass paraphrase)
> Yes that does sound arrogant and narrow minded, to someone with a hard heart...
> ...


Isn't it funny how much shit this world has seen, because some fuckers had a good imagination and put it to writing a couple of millennia ago. Just think about it....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny how much shit this world has seen, because some fuckers had a good imagination and put it to writing a couple of millennia ago. Just think about it....


Yep, thats about as dumb a statement as you ever get. The bottom of the barrell, your last ditch effort to stand alone....
If you had ever read the Word and put some effort into understanding it you could hardly say it was made up....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny how much shit this world has seen, because some fuckers had a good imagination and put it to writing a couple of millennia ago. Just think about it....


If they didn't fight over that then they'd fight over which end to break their eggs from like in Gullivers Travels the Big Endians and the Little Endians.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> why do you think these guys and girls have been martyred, because they were telling people of their belief, not that "they didn't say one word about it" (read a book called Jesus Freaks)
> Humility is abviously something you know nothing about, how about that fact that people have to lay down their own agendas and take up Gods will for their lives, thats humility.
> Pride is only a sin if it comes from the wrong place, "Let him who boasts, boast in the Lord" I can only run around saying i'm saved because of what Christ has done for me, nothing else. I am proud to be a Christian.



All right, let's get something straight... I'm not mocking any of the saints and martyrs.  I have respect for them.  There is a saying that the greatest saints considered themselves the worst sinners and the worst sinners think they are the greatest saints.  They were martyred for their beliefs and living their lives the way they believed.  I'm sure there were a few that died needlessly... they would have better served God and man by living, not dying.  But...   

When I said they didn't say one word about it, I meant that they _lived_ their faith and _showed_ people what Christianity was about.  They didn't go around saying "I'm saved".  They lived as if they were not saved, and did everything they could to achieve salvation.  It's not enough to say "I'm saved" or to think it or believe it.  You have to live it.  You don't go around saying it, and asking "Who's saved?"  That's what I mean... that's what pisses me off and is what I think is the pride and arrogance of the 'born again' movement.  I don't think that pride comes from the 'right place'.  

And as for my humility, you don't know me from dirt.  My internet persona doesn't begin to scratch the surface of who I am.  You see only a part, and the part I want you to see.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yep, thats about as dumb a statement as you ever get. The bottom of the barrell, your last ditch effort to stand alone....
> If you had ever read the Word and put some effort into understanding it you could hardly say it was made up....


What is it with all you Aussies?  First Gibson produces that pretentious, dead-language turd, and now you're all "preachy" and shit.  Are you all like this?  And does it in any way stem from your original status as a penal colony?


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> And does it in any way stem from your original status as a penal colony?



Huh? What? Penal? Did someone say... oh, nevermind.  Wrong word.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> they would have better served God and man by living, not dying.  But...



that's an opinion.

im not trying to convince anyone of anthing...i don't preach at all. i'm just saying people have a right to.

and Minotaur.. don't jump to conclusions.. I'm proud, but not in the way you are implying.  that may be the case for others.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> that's an opinion.



Yes, just my opinion.



			
				busyLivin said:
			
		

> im not trying to convince anyone of anthing...i don't preach at all. i'm just saying people have a right to.
> 
> and Minotaur.. don't jump to conclusions.. I'm proud, but not in the way you are implying.  that may be the case for others.



OK, works for me.


----------



## cdawg (Nov 16, 2004)

"Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved. How, then, can they call on the one they have not believed in? And how can they believe in the one of whom they have not heard? And how can they hear without someone preaching to them? And how can they preach unless they are sent? As it is written, 'How beautiful are the feet of those who bring good news!'" Romans 10:13-15


----------



## cdawg (Nov 16, 2004)

> Isn't it funny how much shit this world has seen, because some fuckers had a good imagination and put it to writing a couple of millennia ago. Just think about it....



Max - Check your history. The Bible is the only historical document that NOBODY has been able to prove false. Historians, architects, scientists, etc. have been trying for hundreds of years trying to find fault in some part of the Scriptures, whether it be an event that was recorded, a location, or so on - and they have yet to do it. In fact many have turned to Christ by trying to disprove it. There is a book out entitled "The case for Christ" by Lee Strobel. He was a very 'intellectual' man who was out to disprove parts of Scripture, mainly the fact that Jesus of Nazareth was actually the Son of God. It may be an intersting read for you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 16, 2004)

I think it's so sad that this was such a simple thread with a simple answer and so many people have ruined it and run away with it to vent their feelings about "christians" when the "christians" here were not posting to brag or sway anyone's beliefs. I can understand why Minotaur feels the way he does, but this was a silly place to vent since we are not here to convince you of anything so who are you posting to??? 

I am proud to be a Christian and I think Camaro posted it better than I would have. True Christians find comfort in the word of God the way some people do in family and other hobbies. The fudamentals of Christianity have helped me become a more well rounded behaved human being and I love to know others are in the same way of thinking as myself. A true Christian uses the Lord as his/her Alpha and Omega meaning Beginning and End... to me that means he is the basis of all aspects of my life and to all things I owe him thanks... including my health and physical well being to appreciate and acknowledge my gift of body building. 

If anything, hopefully you can understand this and that I am not here to argue or convince you of anything. This was not meant to be a religious debate and I would never stoop so low as to put God the Father up as an egotistical or prideful argument. It's not that I'm proud to be a Christian it's that I'm humble to be at the mercy and blessing of my creator. When someone blasts the name of God the Father I feel a deapened and weakened sadness such as yet more great than that of my own earthly father. I refuse to be arrogant and that I am any better than someone that does not share my beliefs b/c we are all the children of God IMO and God would not want me to bear and example of being a righteous christian. The only true one who is righteous is Him. 

Ultimately I agree that people that title themselves as Christians but do more talking than loving their peers reguardless of faith is a very disturbing and unfortunate act. Realize that just b/c someone calls themself a christian does mean it is so. Having said all that I hope you don't feel negatively towards others b/c of a bad or even many poor experiences. 

The day God entered my life personally instead of being just a book or a hymn or a story... I made a promise that whenever opportunities arose I would never deny his name. It's a small reminder of why I'm here and I rather say humble and blessed than proud.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> Max - Check your history. The Bible is the only historical document that NOBODY has been able to prove false. Historians, architects, scientists, etc. have been trying for hundreds of years trying to find fault in some part of the Scriptures, whether it be an event that was recorded, a location, or so on - and they have yet to do it. In fact many have turned to Christ by trying to disprove it. There is a book out entitled "The case for Christ" by Lee Strobel. He was a very 'intellectual' man who was out to disprove parts of Scripture, mainly the fact that Jesus of Nazareth was actually the Son of God. It may be an intersting read for you.



good book.. i also read his 'case for faith'.  i read them when i started looking into religion.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

The words, "bible" & "historical document" should never be used in the same sentence. 

(Unless, "is not a" separates them.)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What is it with all you Aussies?  First Gibson produces that pretentious, dead-language turd, and now you're all "preachy" and shit.  Are you all like this?  And does it in any way stem from your original status as a penal colony?


I have been a member on these boards for quite a long time now and have NEVER got all preachy and shit, nor am i being like that now. You are the one who is doing the preaching, it just comes for a different angle  Mel Gibsons movie has done nothing to change the way i am, yes it was a good reality check for me but i am still the same person.
Take a chill pill Max.....


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> The words, "bible" & "historical document" should never be used in the same sentence.
> 
> (Unless, "is not a" separates them.)


I agree that it's a book of faith.. but find me a more historically accurate text


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Gibson's movie should (and probably will) get best picture, whether you agree with the story or not.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Gibson's movie should (and probably will) get best picture, whether you agree with the story or not.


For what? Best Foreign Language flick?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I think it's so sad that this was such a simple thread with a simple answer and so many people have ruined it and run away with it to vent their feelings about "christians" when the "christians" here were not posting to brag or sway anyone's beliefs. I can understand why Minotaur feels the way he does, but this was a silly place to vent since we are not here to convince you of anything so who are you posting to???
> 
> I am proud to be a Christian and I think Camaro posted it better than I would have. True Christians find comfort in the word of God the way some people do in family and other hobbies. The fudamentals of Christianity have helped me become a more well rounded behaved human being and I love to know others are in the same way of thinking as myself. A true Christian uses the Lord as his/her Alpha and Omega meaning Beginning and End... to me that means he is the basis of all aspects of my life and to all things I owe him thanks... including my health and physical well being to appreciate and acknowledge my gift of body building.
> 
> ...


Beautifully put


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> For what? Best Foreign Language flick?



nope, it's up for best picture. it did not qualify for best foreign language picture.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> nope, it's up for best picture. it did not qualify for best foreign language picture.


Of course it'll win.  All the Christians are jumping on Gibson's dick like he's the second-cumming, or something.  But the prick should still have made it in god-damn English!


----------



## cdawg (Nov 16, 2004)

> The words, "bible" & "historical document" should never be used in the same sentence.
> 
> (Unless, "is not a" separates them.)



Max - I can simply agree to disagree with you on your way of thinking and you on mine, and that is fine. I know people do not all agree concerning my Christian beliefs, but please at least make an attempt to sound somewhat intellegent on your remarks.
There is an intellectual way to debate differences and then there is a 6 year old way.
I would love to discuss differences if you can state why you believe the way you do.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> Max - I can simply agree to disagree with you on your way of thinking and you on mine, and that is fine. I know people do not all agree concerning my Christian beliefs, but please at least make an attempt to sound somewhat intellegent on your remarks.
> There is an intellectual way to debate differences and then there is a 6 year old way.
> I would love to discuss differences if you can state why you believe the way you do.


Because religion is a crutch, my friend.  I resent humanity's weakness in this regard.  People delude themselves.  When they should be looking inward for strength, they look to the sky.


----------



## cdawg (Nov 16, 2004)

> Because religion is a crutch, my friend. I resent humanity's weakness in this regard. People delude themselves. When they should be looking inward for strength, they look to the sky.



Max - thanks for the reply...
I personally do not serve a religion. Religion is a broad word, which does include self-worship (looking inward for strength). I do however serve a risen Savior, not a sky. I can look inward *to myself * all I want to, and I realize what everyone does...you can't do life on your own or you'll be miserable. We were created to have a specific relationship and without that relationship there will always be a certain void in our life.
I've tried to do things on my own many times, but always fall shorter than what I was shooting for. Does that show weakness? Yes, it shows that I must depend on someone greater than I to get through life. Does that make me less of a man? No. I believe it takes a real man to say "I can't do this life all on my own."
I am 5' 11" and over 250lbs. and absolutely love to throw heavy weight around like it is nothing. Yet, I still know that life will kick my tail without my dependence on Christ.
As a Christian do I still fall short and end up on my face? Yep, I am human and still sin plenty. But, I have a God that promises that even though I may turn my back on Him, He will never depart from me. I can't help but find comfort in a God of grace and not law.

Let me know more specifically about your belief of looking inward for strength.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Of course it'll win.  All the Christians are jumping on Gibson's dick like he's the second-cumming, or something.  But the prick should still have made it in god-damn English!



hmm, well i thought it being in the original language made the movie. I would have actually preferred they left the subtitiles out.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 16, 2004)

Whatever dialects Gibson used in the movie, they were most likely wrong.  The Roman soldiers would not have spoken Classical Latin, but rather, the dialect of the region they came from.  They definitely would not have spoke Church Latin, Latin as used by the Roman Catholic Church.  The dialect and pronunciations are completely different from Classical and colloquial Latin.  

For example, if the soldiers were conscripted from the Iberiian peninsula, their Latin would have had an Iberian accent, soldiers from Greece would have had Greek accents to their Latin, not to mention the fact that Classical Latin was not used in everyday speech.

No one knows what the proper pronunciations might have been in the everyday Latin, nor in Aramaic.  Aramaic is still spoken today by certain Arab groups, but it would not sound the same as it did 2,000 years ago.  English of 1,000 years ago is unintelligible to us.


----------



## Du (Nov 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Whatever dialects Gibson used in the movie, they were most likely wrong. The Roman soldiers would not have spoken Classical Latin, but rather, the dialect of the region they came from. They definitely would not have spoke Church Latin, Latin as used by the Roman Catholic Church. The dialect and pronunciations are completely different from Classical and colloquial Latin.
> 
> For example, if the soldiers were conscripted from the Iberiian peninsula, their Latin would have had an Iberian accent, soldiers from Greece would have had Greek accents to their Latin, not to mention the fact that Classical Latin was not used in everyday speech.
> 
> No one knows what the proper pronunciations might have been in the everyday Latin, nor in Aramaic. Aramaic is still spoken today by certain Arab groups, but it would not sound the same as it did 2,000 years ago. English of 1,000 years ago is unintelligible to us.


But I imagine it is as accurate as he could have made it. I really doubt he could accurately reproduce the dialect Latin and the ancient Aramaic. So, I think we can agree its good enough.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> But I imagine it is as accurate as he could have made it. I really doubt he could accurately reproduce the dialect Latin and the ancient Aramaic. So, I think we can agree its good enough.



Exactly.  The language is dead.. and regardless of how accurate it is, the attempt was made to do it as best they could.  It was certainly more realistic than any passion movie/play i've ever seen.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2004)

i consider myself a christian


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> Max - thanks for the reply...
> I personally do not serve a religion. Religion is a broad word, which does include self-worship (looking inward for strength). I do however serve a risen Savior, not a sky. I can look inward *to myself * all I want to, and I realize what everyone does...you can't do life on your own or you'll be miserable. We were created to have a specific relationship and without that relationship there will always be a certain void in our life.
> I've tried to do things on my own many times, but always fall shorter than what I was shooting for. Does that show weakness? *Yes, it shows that I must depend on someone greater than I to get through life.* Does that make me less of a man? No. I believe it takes a real man to say "I can't do this life all on my own."
> I am 5' 11" and over 250lbs. and absolutely love to throw heavy weight around like it is nothing. Yet, I still know that life will kick my tail without my dependence on Christ.
> ...


That's my biggest problem w/religion.  I refuse to believe there is anything _greater_ then ourselves out there.  Possibly more advanced, but never greater!  I think humanity is more then capable of overcoming any obstacles, without divine intervention.  And it just upsets me to see so many look elsewhere for the source of their strength.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 17, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Exactly.  The language is dead.. and regardless of how accurate it is, the attempt was made to do it as best they could.  It was certainly more realistic than any passion movie/play i've ever seen.



Well, Latin is not really dead... Classical Latin is dead, but as I said, Classical Latin was not used in everyday speech, nor is it even used by the Roman Catholic Church and the Vatican.  Everyday Latin is quite alive and well... it's just that we call it Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, French, Romanian, Occitan, Catalan... and so on.  These are just modern dialects of the everyday Latin spoken in various regions of the Roman Empire, descended in unbroken lines for 2,000 years.  And they are still evolving and changing.

At any rate, Gibson was overzealous in trying to use the ancient languages.  Personally I think he should have left the dialogue in English.


----------



## cdawg (Nov 17, 2004)

> That's my biggest problem w/religion. I refuse to believe there is anything greater then ourselves out there. Possibly more advanced, but never greater! I think humanity is more then capable of overcoming any obstacles, without divine intervention. And it just upsets me to see so many look elsewhere for the source of their strength.



Max-when you say there is nothing greater than ourselves are you refering to humanity as a whole or the individual? And when you say that it upsets you that many look elsewhere for their of strength, are you refering to seeking any type of help, divine or human, or just divine?
What do you believe happens after we die? Do you believe that is it for us, or do you believe in some sort of eternal after-life?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> Do you believe that is it for us, or do you believe in some sort of eternal after-life?


I have died, and didn't go anywhere. I'm back now. I'm totally okay knowing there is no after life.  ( for me at least )

Death without an after life is like falling asleep without dreaming. Everybody does it. You don't worry about not dreaming while you are asleep.


For your information... I got my hand stuck in a belt sander, tried to stop the bleeding while I laughed and walked over to the first aid box/sink, went into shock, passed out and hit my head hard enough on the concrete to stop breathing. The paramedics weren't able to assess wether or not my heart stopped, but after I started breathing i was still unresponsive for 15 minutes.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> For your information... I got my hand stuck in a belt sander, tried to stop the bleeding while I laughed and walked over to the first aid box/sink, went into shock, passed out and hit my head hard enough on the concrete to stop breathing. The paramedics weren't able to assess wether or not my heart stopped, but after I started breathing i was still unresponsive for 15 minutes.



um.. ouch!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

actually wasn't bad. I wouldn't have blacked if I had eaten breakfast  . Damn hypoglycemia

Didn't hurt as much as when I lost a finger.


----------



## cdawg (Nov 17, 2004)

> I have died, and didn't go anywhere. I'm back now. I'm totally okay knowing there is no after life.  ( for me at least )
> 
> Death without an after life is like falling asleep without dreaming. Everybody does it. You don't worry about not dreaming while you are asleep.
> 
> ...



Luke - you sound luck and dangerous. Was that a serious statement you made concerning your life after death thoughts?
If so, you have confused me...earlier in the thread you said you thought you were a Christian, yet you now say that you don't believe in life after death. The two statement have major contradiction.---Just curious


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, the bible says to keep sunday the sabbath as well. How many of these "christians" are in church on sundays?


I'm not dangerous; just a hard worker. That was a very serious statement.

The irony of the situation is that I have a neighbor who was hit by a car and "killed". She was revived in the hospital. She has confided in me that she expirienced the same thing as I did. She has and always will be a devoted christian. She frequents church like nobody's business. It's all subjective.

I also said I was buddahist, and a gnome beleiver. I do like how you keep track of who's a christian and who's not though.....

I noticed you only have 20 posts Cdawg.  What's your other screen name?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

IHO the '_afterlife_' is the credit card 'introductory rate' of religions. If you're really good, you'll go up to this place in the clouds where you'll live the most HAPPY days imaginable with anything you want and join all of your past relatives.....

Sounds alot like this other senario that most americans make fun of where you get to '_get it on_' with 77 virgins 

They either hook you by fear or greed.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't really believe in near death experiences. Either you're going to die or you're not.  There's no fooling God, so if he didn't want you to see anything then you won't.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I don't really believe in near death experiences. Either you're going to die or you're not. There's no fooling God, so if he didn't want you to see anything then you won't.


 
That's an interesting way to look at it.


----------



## cdawg (Nov 17, 2004)

> Well, the bible says to keep sunday the sabbath as well. How many of these "christians" are in church on sundays?
> 
> I also said I was buddahist, and a gnome beleiver. I do like how you keep track of who's a christian and who's not though.....



Many people call themselves "Christians" to hold the title. It is much easier to paste a title on yourself than it is to live a testimony.
Statistics show us that close to 70% of the church are not Christians...that is, they do not believe in Jesus Christ as the Son of God and that He was raised on the third day. 
But, lets say that you are right, it is all subjective, up to the individual. In that case we all win. Yet, if what I read in the Bible is right, then there is eternal life after death in one of two places...heaven or hell. Heaven is only attainable to those who have accepted Christ as their Lord and Savior and have entered into a personal realtionship with Christ. According to John 14:6, Jesus is the only way. To those who deny Christ, hell is the result. Not a pretty thought, but according to Scripture a reality.

As far as your accident, I truly cannot relate. I have never been in that situation. I guess it just wasn't your time. Maybe God has something He wants to accomplish with you.?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I don't really believe in near death experiences. Either you're going to die or you're not. There's no fooling God, so if he didn't want you to see anything then you won't.


Why she's told everyone about it through her Bible's why not give a little teaser, a little carrot on a stick since she's so egotisitical about being worshipped.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm Christian by default.  Because I was programmed at an early age with christian values, but during my growth into a man I learned of other values and began to reinvent myself into a conglomeration of universal values and the most notable amongst almost all of them is the Golden Rule or Ethics of Reciprocity.  You know, "Do unto others...love thy neighbor... Reason should be balanced with compassion and empathy and the whole person fulfilled.

​


> Unfortunately, many religious texts contain other passages that contradict their own Ethics of Reciprocity. For example, consider the Christian Bible. It contains sections which promote both religious tolerance and religious intolerance. In places, it advocates genocide against other tribes, extermination of people of other religions, and murder of individuals with minority sexual orientations. It condones slavery and, in many places, promotes an inferior status for women.​​


​


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> But, lets say that you are right, it is all subjective, up to the individual. In that case we all win. Yet, if what I read in the Bible is right, then there is eternal life after death in one of two places...heaven or hell. Heaven is only attainable to those who have accepted Christ as their Lord and Savior and have entered into a personal realtionship with Christ. According to John 14:6, Jesus is the only way. To those who deny Christ, hell is the result. Not a pretty thought, but according to Scripture a reality.
> 
> As far as your accident, I truly cannot relate. I have never been in that situation. I guess it just wasn't your time. Maybe God has something He wants to accomplish with you.?


I'm very familular with what the bible says. And i'm telling you, I am not scared. I have faith. It just isn't pointed in the same direction as you. I am in no way critisizing you or your beleifs. 

If a god wants me to do something, he better tell me.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> "Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved. How, then, can they call on the one they have not believed in? And how can they believe in the one of whom they have not heard? And how can they hear without someone preaching to them? And how can they preach unless they are sent? As it is written, 'How beautiful are the feet of those who bring good news!'" Romans 10:13-15


Psalms 145:18 , great scripture, BUT, you must call on his name in truthfullness. People can say all they want, GOD knows and sees what is in the heart. It has to be a whole package, saying AND doing, but the key word in Psalms 145:18 is "truthfullness"
And yes I AM a Christian


----------



## cdawg (Nov 17, 2004)

> I'm very familular with what the bible says. And i'm telling you, I am not scared. I have faith. It just isn't pointed in the same direction as you. I am in no way critisizing you or your beleifs.
> 
> If a god wants me to do something, he better tell me.



I don't take you as critical of my beliefs and I hope you don't think I am being critical of yours. I am just curious of others beleifs.
Know that God has a plan for each person He has created. It is when a person truly seeks out Christ, enters into a relationship with Him and seeks to follow His will that God will continually reveal Himself and His desires to you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

cdawg said:
			
		

> I don't take you as critical of my beliefs and I hope you don't think I am being critical of yours. I am just curious of others beleifs.
> *Know that God has a plan for each person He has created. It is when a person truly seeks out Christ, enters into a relationship with Him and seeks to follow His will that God will continually reveal Himself and His desires to you*.


Know that is a 'beleif' that we dont' share. Also "know" that is an imparrative statement, implying we share beleifs. 

We don't dude... sorry 

If you're fortunate to have enough time to look; you ALWAYS find what you are looking for.


----------



## cdawg (Nov 18, 2004)

> Know that is a 'beleif' that we dont' share. Also "know" that is an imparrative statement, implying we share beleifs.
> 
> We don't dude... sorry
> 
> If you're fortunate to have enough time to look; you ALWAYS find what you are looking for.



We'll just leave it at this...two different beliefs and upon death we'll each see which was the Truth. I would just hate to be on the other side if I am right.
I hope you soon find what you are searching for.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 18, 2004)

... that's the beauty of it.  if we're right, we get to say "ha ha"... if they're right..........................................................we'll never know.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> ... that's the beauty of it.  if we're right, we get to say "ha ha"... if they're right..........................................................we'll never know.


I am sooooo gonna take my chances against a 2,000 year old fantasy book.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I am sooooo gonna take my chances against a 2,000 year old fantasy book.


  

good luck with that.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

i believe. i don't think i could have ever held my children in my heart, my arms, felt them move inside my womb and not believe. funny thing love.


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I am sooooo gonna take my chances against a 2,000 year old fantasy book.


Have you heard about the bible code?
Pretty much proves bibles validity


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

http://exodus2006.com/fab/NickBerg.htm
remeber nick berg. his beheading fortold in a 2000 year old fantasy book


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

*Warning the following link is disturbing. terrorist holding nick bergs head. Un atached*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:NickBergDead.png


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Wanna see the video?


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Space shuttle explosion foretold in 4000 year old fantasy book

http://exodus2006.com/shuttle.htm


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Bush wins 2004 election foretold in 4000 year old fantasy book
http://exodus2006.com/fab/bush2004.htm


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

http://exodus2006.com/fab/Ivan.htm

Ivan foretold in 4000 year old fantasy book


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Go back about 6 posts for beheading.


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellow?.............



Is anybody there?


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Im gonna go take my meds, apearently ive scared everyone off talking crazy again!
P.S. If you wanna see the gory vid *Say something!*
ok meds meds meds


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Alright, i took my meds. Im gonna be OK!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i watched after people started saying it was a hoax. i don't think it was a hoax......


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i watched after people started saying it was a hoax. i don't think it was a hoax......


you mean the beheading


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

yes the whole thing


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

ogrish.com has worse stuff than that


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yes the whole thing


actually I have the video, and he was dead when they cut it off. I think he understood what they were saying and tried to get away and they accidentally killed him. His jugular vein was not jetting out and the blood was not enough. The screeming continues after his voice coards are cut.

Buy the way I figured out how to post pics, so I have my two Honnies posted.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ogrish.com has worse stuff than that


been there seen that. all except the rape vids. I have a near photo mem, don't need those images haunting me.
did see the people getting their hands cut off


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i didn't stay there long. sick very sick. saw people having their tongues cut off....


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i didn't stay there long. sick very sick. saw people having their tongues cut off....


what do you think of the bible code?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

looks like something worth exploring


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

I found my first and last name, my wifes name, and all three boy's on the same page of the old testament


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't believe in the bible code


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I found my first and last name, my wifes name, and all three boy's on the same page of the old testament


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

cute.


			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Boy, I feel like a pathetic looser, always on IM posting these days, but I work so much and with my lungs always hurting try to get rest so i have energy to work out. Plus don't know alot of people here in the SE.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

the yahoo one is cuter


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

so what are you doing up at this hour?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

show both your hands.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

the truth? nevermind lol. why do your lungs hurt?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> show both your hands.


 
ooo you're good.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

hmmm a small typo would have made you god....


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

I lost 40% lungs in military. 59 to 60% work on good day. when i have a cold its less. I had a run in with a visiouse 6 week old kitten 3 weeks ago and am just recovering. they are not as soar as they were last week though. Im back to working out.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

that really sucks. sorry to hear it. and what do you think of the V.A. hospitals?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

After two kids how did you get your tummy flat?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Better than dying in the street, but i let them pay for the prescriptions, and i pay for healthcare to see a real doc.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

great strategy.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that really *sucks. sorry to hear it.* and what do you think of the V.A. hospitals?


You take the hand dealt you and run with it. My doc told me 12 years ago id be in a wheelchair by 36, Im 38 and getting ready to do a cycle of roids. gonna be bigger than i ever was. never broke 200 lbs. going for 225


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> After two kids how did you get your tummy flat?


genetics n luck mostly and more navy seal crunches n bike riding than is sane.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

fell off the diet wagon today. bad. sinfull bad. Mudge and the guys would put a hit out on me if they saw todays menue.
Worked all day ate once. at 11 am fish and squash casarole. then nothing for 13 hours.
then cookies, a bannana and two smirnoff ice, finnishing the second now and eyeing a third


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> genetics n luck mostly and more navy seal crunches n bike riding than is sane.


 it looks great. better than mine and I havent had any. not personally. helped with 3. Little seed planter i am.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i live in maine and fall means fresh apples practically living on them alone they are so good. i keep bushels, literally, of them in the entryway so they are the perfect temp. BUT now i need to make pies n i make great pie i will have several very yummy bad days. ssshhhh.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i can't bike ride in the winter n it makes a difference i get a little soft baby tummy but i think it's very womanly.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

So your an East coaster too. you are naughty! staying up all night, talking to a strange man. Trust me Im strange too.LOL
I have never been to maine. one of the few stares ive not seen. Been all over the world, never north east. Michigan and Ontario though.
This 3rd Smirnoff on an empty stomache feels nice. Almost as good as a Xxanax. I have a hard time unwinding. very tense. bummer looking at the celing for 4 hrs trying to fall asleep. I ussually atack my wife after 4hrs and that wears me out pretty good. she's younger and healthier. in her prime.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i can't bike ride in the winter n it makes a difference i get a little soft baby tummy but i think it's very womanly.


great for drinking Mickey D's shakes out of. Try it *He *will like it.LOL


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> great for drinking Mickey D's shakes out of. Try it *He *will like it.LOL


You may too.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

I know, I know. How's a 38 year old sailor supposed to think?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Your hands must be busy. I can wait........................


Done yet?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

my doctor gave me seroquel to sleep but i don't take them. i do take wellbutrin xl for my *************


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i was not


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my doctor gave me seroquel to sleep but i don't take them. i do take wellbutrin xl for my *************


Yup. I take simmilar.
You should not feel like that.
I know I should not iether, But ive been thru the ringer, you too?
If i could choose loose the lung thing or the other thing. I can live without 40% of my lungs. the other changes who you are.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i was not.... Pant pant.


whered that come from


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Are you 35?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

we are whoring up the Jesus thread this may be a serious violation of something.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i am old enough to lie about my age put it that way. n where are your hands mr.?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

are you into science fiction art? your avatar makes me wonder.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

One hand on the sminoff and one talkin to you babe.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> are you into science fiction art? your avatar makes me wonder.


Art period. took art in college. sure wasnt engrish


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i like jd myself or captain morgan


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

luis royo rocks. and i have all the conan books. well 18 stories but i suspect there are different covers to some of the same books...


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

And i teach in continuing ed. no wonder the country's going to hell in an uneducated hand basket.( smirnoff talkin)LOL
Whoring the Jesus thread. Man more hail maries. thats 2 for callin ya babe, 2 each for the booze. Carry the 3.....................? what am i at do ya think.........boy its hot.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

hot ain't the word for it..... my daughter is seriously gifted artistically. she does a lot of dragons, n fantasy type stuff. i bought her julie bell, boris,royo stuff when she was small


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i like jd myself or captain morgan


JD's ok but the capin put me on restriction once, and his mustache tickles. so. 

Pretty much a ky (whiskey not jelly Mrs pervy) and coke dude. smirnoff is all i got right now. oh for medicinal puposes of coarse.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

ky = kentucky?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hot ain't the word for it..... my daughter is seriously gifted artistically. she does a lot of dragons, n fantasy type stuff. i bought her julie bell, boris,royo stuff when she was small


See im gifted *Au*tistically and so it only makes sence we would have something in common.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

probably more than that.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ky = kentucky?


Yes. and you are 35?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

. i would only lie. = older.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> probably more than that.


What like were both heavily medicated for everyones safety?
And your 35?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Older than I?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

something like that


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> something like that


OoooHHHH, you are naughty


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

you have no idea


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you have no idea


Probably do. I have a gift for that. Minored in Phsyc....... somthing, just can't spell it. but I was good. or so my teach said. she........ i mean my teach said i should take it up as a career. I said, Im sick of my problems, i can't help others with theirs.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

it would be a very deppressing job a lot of suicide amongst the pros i hear


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

i would like to help people but could not endure some of what shrinks must hear


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

No kidding. hearing fruit cakes like me cryin about how they didn't get enough cookies when they were youn....bla ba blah. 


some body shoot me.
Just kidding. I actually have a lot of compassion for peeps. I went thru hell as a child. I try to help others with what they can't controle. If i had it to do over. I would have taken controle, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

if i had my childhood to live over and knew what i do now it'd be kinda funny the shit you could say to total loser assholes who terrified you when you were small.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah. people should be held liable when you have to med up your whole life after they get done w/ya


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

makes you hope hell is real


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Go ahead and delete now. peeps are getting up.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah i know did that. been nice talking to you. really. going to try n get a few hours sleep before I have to keep up with Spiderman, Batman, Zorro, Ninja, Jason, Chuckie, guy
aka my 7 yr old Tyler. in the am.... god he's a riot. he caught matt touching my butt n i said i liked it..... he gave me 99 black marks on my "permanent record"


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Well Im gonna go. My wiffy wants me full atention. I will be on most of the day. Pri mes me if you wan't. From one *********** to **********.OK


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yeah i know did that. been nice talking to you. really. going to try n get a few hours sleep before I have to keep up with Spiderman, Batman, Zorro, Ninja, Jason, Chuckie, guy
> aka my 7 yr old Tyler. in the am.... god he's a riot. he caught matt touching my butt n i said i liked it..... he gave me 99 black marks on my "permanent record"


Too funny. see ya


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

will do thanks. nite.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't buy the 'bible code' either.  It's a big book... you'll find what you're looking for, one way or another.


----------



## John H. (Nov 24, 2004)

*I agree...*



			
				Minotaur said:
			
		

> All this new evangelism and wearing of religion on your sleeve and being Christian and somehow superior (because that IS how it comes across) is obnoxious and offensive.  Simple as that.  You live it, you don't broadcast it.  Actions speak louder than words.  So what if you're a Christian bodybuilder?  Wtf does Christianity (or any religion, to be fair) have to do with bodybuilding?




Hi Minotaur,

I really agree!!! I guess some think that "just because" they are "Christian" that somehow makes them "more special" than someone else who may not be. I am quite sure American Indians, for example, are close to God (The Great Spirit) and have gone to Heaven when it was their time and they certainly were very aware of the things that surround all of us in life that are very important and respected and appreciated what they were provided by The Great Spirit.... 

"Christians, Christians, Christians..." - you are right - actions DO speak louder than words - look at the history of Christianity and see what they "have done" "in the name of God and/or Christ" no less - I doubt very highly God or Christ would have much to do with a lot of what "Christians" HAVE DONE and ARE DOING...

This is not to say that there are some "good" Christians" but as a group they are certainly "followers" and believe just about anything they are TOLD and do very little research on their part utilizing the brain God gave them to seek accurate, honest, complete FACTS themselves. And how about the collection basket - IT IS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY, POSITION, AND POWER over others and they are running with it bigtime...


Take Care, John H.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

Jesus Whores!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Jesus Whores!


i know. ssshhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Jesus Whores!


so does that make you an anti-Jesus whore?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

If Jesus were alive.......and willing, would ya?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If Jesus were alive.......and willing, would ya?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If Jesus were alive



btw, what do you mean if?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


That question was for RG, not you!  But at least now we know you're willing...to answer.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> so does that make you an anti-Jesus whore?


I have nothing against him.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That question was for RG, not you!  But at least now we know you're willing...to answer.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

max,..... damn! good question.....


----------



## bludevil (Nov 24, 2004)

Christian Bodybuilder here


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I don't buy the 'bible code' either. It's a big book... you'll find what you're looking for, one way or another.


I tried to find same things in war and peace, not there.
Plus they found tim mcveigh, murrah building, oklahoma, explosion, bodies blown to pieces, and the exact time it occured. not coinkydink!


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Minotaur,
> 
> I really agree!!! I guess some think that "just because" they are "Christian" that somehow makes them "more special" than someone else who may not be. I am quite sure American Indians, for example, are close to God (The Great Spirit) and have gone to Heaven when it was their time and they certainly were very aware of the things that surround all of us in life that are very important and respected and appreciated what they were provided by The Great Spirit....
> 
> ...


Well john, you flaunt the fact that your a butt pirate. what does that have to do with every thing. show me the verse where it says not to say you are a Christian. It is a way to let your IM freinds a little about you. were not asking to send the plate around, look at the history of gays, they hold %80 of the hep virus, 80% of the aids cases and the average age of a homo is 47. would you encourage your child to explore smoking? they live longer than active Q's


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I tried to find same things in war and peace, not there.
> Plus they found tim mcveigh, murrah building, oklahoma, explosion, bodies blown to pieces, and the exact time it occured. not coinkydink!



Don't get me wrong.. I'd love to believe it. I just have a hard time believing God would encode future events in such a fashion, not to be discovered for two thousand years.  Why?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Christian Bodybuilder here


Be carefull, were supposed to hide so as not to make the gay community feel uneasy.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong.. I'd love to believe it. I just have a hard time believing God would encode future events in such a fashion, not to be discovered for two thousand years.  Why?


Ohhhh, THAT you have a hard time believing, but the rest is ok?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong.. I'd love to believe it. I just have a hard time believing God would encode future events in such a fashion, not to be discovered for two thousand years. Why?


He said I am Jesus, I wrote the code, i kept it concealed till 1997.
In the book of daniel, where that code was found  it says "seal up these things that they be not understood untill the time of their fulfillment


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

People say the bible has been rewritten and is no longer accurate, if it were the code would be destroyed. it was a way for God to let us know, it is accurate and fullfilment is near.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey RG, Max! Max are you playing nice today?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Christian Bodybuilder here


Nice arms bro! how big?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh no. Iether your hands are busy, or ive scared everybody off again


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> He said I am Jesus, I wrote the code, i kept it concealed till 1997.
> In the book of daniel, where that code was found  it says "seal up these things that they be not understood untill the time of their fulfillment



again, that uses the 'code'. I'm still wondering why He would bother?  If God wanted to proove anything, He would.  This code seems more like a conspiracy theory-type of a thing than something God would do. 

I don't know, just mho.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Emergency hand cound. ..........readddddddy ................now!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, THAT you have a hard time believing, but the rest is ok?


well, like I said.. that just doesn't seem like something God would do.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> again, that uses the 'code'. I'm still wondering why He would bother? If God wanted to proove anything, He would. This code seems more like a conspiracy theory-type of a thing than something God would do.
> 
> I don't know, just mho.


Read the book "Genesis factor"
If you still have doubts after that than you will never believe it. If you Private message me your addy i will send you a copy. I get em on ebay when i see em and give em to peeps who are interested.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Readddddddy now!... didnt see Max, rg, busy... oh sorry


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

God speaks to cman through 2,000 year old dog:

"Bark! Bark!"
"What's that Lassie?  Timmy is trapped in a well?  And I should go out and persecute homos?"
"Bark!"


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Glad to see I didn't scare all off.wwwhhheeewwww.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Read the book "Genesis factor"
> If you still have doubts after that than you will never believe it. If you Private message me your addy i will send you a copy. I get em on ebay when i see em and give em to peeps who are interested.


e-mail address sent


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> God speaks to cman through 2,000 year old dog:
> 
> "Bark! Bark!"
> "What's that Lassie? Timmy is trapped in a well? And I should go out and persecute homos?"
> "Bark!"


thats funny, I don't persecute anyone. I just don't know why john thinks its ok to troll for prospects here but we can't say what are beliefs are.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> thats funny, I don't persecute anyone. I just don't know why john thinks its ok to troll for prospects here but we can't say what are beliefs are.


Trust me, no one here is trying to defend John.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I just don't know why john thinks its ok to troll for prospects here but we can't say what are beliefs are.



I know.. earlier in the thread I got into the same kind of argument


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Response sent


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

well the only one who didn't show hands was 




RG? seems to happen alot, you may have an excessive compulsive behavioral problem.
But there is acure for that.   *Stop ! *
Just kidding, continue,


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

what are we supposed to show our hands for? i missed something.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll order the book tonight. I'll let you know when I finish reading it.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> what are we supposed to show our hands for? i missed something.


Privet joke. being mean to RG. she is iether ignoring me, somewhere else, or....anyway hhehheh.. sorry.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That question was for RG, not you! But at least now we know you're willing...to answer.


what q was that?
I couldnt find one


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Privet joke. being mean to RG. she is iether ignoring me, somewhere else, or....anyway hhehheh.. sorry.


i keep walking in on private jokes


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

By the way. love your City. its my favorite US city. Fav world wide city is Hong Kong.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> what q was that?
> I couldnt find one





			
				MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If Jesus were alive.......and willing, would ya?



..another one i walked in on


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i keep walking in on private jokes


Ask RG to explain.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> By the way. love your City. its my favorite US city. Fav world wide city is Hong Kong.


I'm afraid to ask if you're talking to me


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> what q was that?
> I couldnt find one


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=834769&postcount=238


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> ..another one i walked in on


I hope that don,t mean what i think it means.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Would ya what?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

String him up again.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I hope that don,t mean what i think it means.


im innocent!


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Max? Maaaaaaa  aaaaax?

Hellow, is this thing on?
would you what?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> String him up again.


Max --->


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> String him up again.


I can't believe you said that.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Max's forecast for tomorow. 3000 degrees.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

You don't mean that.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

i guess that would make him a devil whore


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

What do you do for money?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

dance boy.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Look


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> String him up again.


i thought something so wrong. n i was not, cman . brb need to delete a post in how often....


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2004)

_So anyone talked to Satan lately? _


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i thought something so wrong. n i was not, cman . brb need to delete a post in how often....


go to #255 in this one, you stoped responding about there.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _So anyone talked to Satan lately? _


 I stoped talking to my Mother inlaw long ago.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _So anyone talked to Satan lately? _


The Dark Lord says, Agent Blue Bunny has been slacking in his efforts to corrupt the gullible Christians lately.  He is not pleased!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> The Dark Lord says, Agent Blue Bunny has been slacking in his efforts to corrupt the gullible Christians lately.  He is not pleased!


_..but I like christians.  _


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a pic of me. To coin the frase, the 3rd ones the charm


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

and Christians like the blue bunny


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

here


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> and Christians like the blue bunny


:bounce:


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

mellon collie baybe


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Viope skiing


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2004)

_Look to those sexy ears going. _


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

sssshhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

look its mino's 3rd pic


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

uh oh whores in the jesus thread again


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> uh oh whores in the jesus thread again


show em, heres mine


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

#255 is where you left. did you go back and look?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> look its mino's 3rd pic


my third pic


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

going now


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Are ya back girly?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Oh no. Iether your hands are busy, or ive scared everybody off again


damn your good.





ow ow ow okay I'll stop


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

You have a mean streak don't ya


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Busy are you here too?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

no


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

oh, I could teach ya


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Busy are you here too?


not really.. i'm working. i was on my lunch before. 

i get emails of what's being said, but can't really respond. 

I'll check in later.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> not really.. i'm working. i was on my lunch before.
> 
> i get emails of what's being said, but can't really respond.
> 
> I'll check in later.


Get back to work you slug.LOL


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

House wife? Rocket science? Assasain?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Thread wh***?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

He's a house wife assassin....he plugs 'em real good.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> He's a house wife assassin....he plugs 'em real good.


you don't even know who im talking to


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

housewife assassin sounds good are you hiring?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

start with my moinlaw.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

first payment


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Did you get sleep? I got two hrs


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

done. next?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

about that


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

housewife assassin sounds good.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> done. next?


Oh you were talking about my motherinlaw, Get out of the gutter cman. yah, where were you 13 years ago?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

so you say you have an excessive compulsive behavior?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> where were you 13 years ago?


Bible camp.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Bible camp.


so what happened?John H was your room mate and the rest is history?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Meanstreak alert.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Bitter?.... party of one? bitter.....?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> so what happened?John H was your room mate and the rest is history?


Yeah, I saw him exchanging some cman with Jesus:

*Finding Religion*

I was walking home one day,
Going far out of the way.
Saw this house just standing there,
These two fruitcakes getting bare.

"Jesus," screamed one of the guys,
Then I saw these weren't lies.
Looking toward the other lad,
I saw Jesus giving head.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

You are terrible..............  I don't know what someone did to you but man, I thought I had issues.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> You are terrible..............  I don't know what someone did to you but man, I thought I had issues.


no, he's "cheerfully offensive"


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> about that


about what?


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

So what did you mean afraid to ask? , busy.


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

When i said love your city. My fav USA city. Chicago? what did you think I meant?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> So what did you mean afraid to ask? , busy.


just kidding...i didn't know if you were talking to me... i kept butting into conversations!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> You are terrible..............  I don't know what someone did to you but man, I thought I had issues.


...those darn priests...


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> ...those darn priests...


That explains it. You got your heart broken by a man of the cloth.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> That explains it. You got your heart broken by a man of the cloth.


heart...ass...same difference.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

sorry looking for the perfect owned smiley. a boxing punch n the guys face is unglued...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> heart...ass...same difference.


o good one...


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sorry looking for the perfect owned smiley. a boxing punch n the guys face is unglued...


go to 
ongoing conversation thread, as we are not talking about christianity here


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> When i said love your city. My fav USA city. Chicago?


i like chicago... but it's snowing like crazy right now


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

Streetdisciple said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how many believers in Christ who happen to be bodybuilders there are out there.


Can't say I'm the man I've desired to become or even close but I definitely believe in Jesus Christ. No question there...


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> o good one...



Where did that smilie come from??


----------



## Candy (Nov 24, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am a born again Christian (but backsliding with my brakes on! ) Forgive the others, they know no better.



I LOVE the way you put that!  thats great!


----------



## Candy (Nov 24, 2004)

oh yeah. me too!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

me three!!!


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i like chicago... but it's snowing like crazy right now


Happy T day


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> me three!!!


Happy t Day max


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 25, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Happy T day


you too


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 26, 2004)

*He is for real...*

http://softballfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20481


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Where did that smilie come from??


i can't remember sometimes i spend too much time looking for them....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Where did that smilie come from??


i can't remember sometimes i spend too much time looking for them....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2004)

http://aolsvc.video.aol.com/main.adp?pid=408&clipContext=116.1027605&guideContext=116&sliderState=open&shareType=1&_aolform=h400.w742.p7.R1','742','400');


----------



## Streetdisciple (Dec 13, 2004)

It's great to know there's some Believers out there who are seriously interested in bodybuilding.  I fully expected some people to stand in opposition of such a simple question.  For those who voiced their opinion such against me, thank you for doing so.  I pray you understand the Truth, because you dont know what your missing.  God Bless you all.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2005)

_bump _


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## busyLivin (Apr 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _bump _


instigator


----------



## SuperFlex (Apr 29, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> instigator


He serves a purpose...


----------

